# Race Valeting Vs Filthy Range Rover Vogue FK1000p Detail



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

Today I had booked in a rather grubby Range Rover, the owner lives out in the country so its to be expected I suppose.

Arrived at 9am and this is what I was greeted with:













































































































Firstly the wheels were tackled with my acid free wheel cleaner and left for a couple of mins then agitated with a ez detail brush and my swissvax style brush and the arches cleaned using megs super de-greaser and also the tyres with g101.

Then I cleaned all the door/boot shuts using my swissvax style brush and g101.

Next the citrus de-greaser was sprayed to all the lowers and traffic film to help cut through it, then rinsed.

Next up was a foam using bilt hamber autofoam and left to dwell for a few mins then rinsed. This had to be repeated again to remove as much as possible before washing.

Then washed using a schmitt and dodo b2bm and rinsed.

Next I sprayed and the panels with last touch and dried using miracle drying towel.

I then polished using my trade polish to help minimise some of the swirls this was applied to the whole car then buffed.

Next I applied a layer of fk1000p and left for 20 mins to cure before buffing.

The exterior glass was then cleaned using my RV glass cloths and megs glass cleaner.

The interior was next, fully hoovered and then all the plastics cleaned using g101 and a mf and the leather also cleaned using a leather brush and weak g101 then conditioned using sonus.

All interior glass then cleaned then the plastics dressed.

Last touches were dressing all the tyres and arches using autosmart highstyle and all plastics also dressed.

Now the finished results.





















































































































































































Before:










After:










Before:










After:










Total time taken was 6 hrs, the clients was very happy and wants me back to do his wife's mini soon too.

Thanks for reading and all comments welcome as usual.

Paul​


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Race Valeting said:


> Total time taken was 6 hrs, the clients was very happy and wants me back to do his wife's mini soon too.


:thumb: spot on.

Nice work. Looks as though it was a perfect day for it too!


----------



## Turbo weasel (Nov 1, 2008)

I did not realise it was green till I saw the afters! Nice job Paul.


----------



## tromppost (Jan 12, 2008)

Great job and Great photos.


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

Turbo weasel said:


> I did not realise it was green till I saw the afters! Nice job Paul.


Ditto, really brought the colour out.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice one mate - I thought it was Black until you had done the work lol :thumb:


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Nice job Paul


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Looking much better paul nice work chap she was filthy


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

I bet the customer was over the moon.


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

Lovely Paul.


----------



## Gitski (Sep 10, 2008)

Excellent work, spot on :thumb:

Nice photo's too


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the comments chaps, the owner was very happy with the results and has said that he'll want his wife's yellow Mini also doing too.

I do love doing the Range Rovers although very big but their a pleasure to work on.

Paul


----------



## ayrtonsenna (Jun 7, 2007)

turned out pretty purdy!!!
love that colour too


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Blimey Paul, that's a great turn around in 6hrs, great job :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice, definitely much better


----------



## MJT (Feb 24, 2009)

Top Job And Photo's Mate,looks Much Better Than The Range Rover Sport


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

:doublesho

They got their money's worth there eh!!!!!

I don't think it had ever been cleaned before.....

Cracking results!

:thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Turbo weasel said:


> I did not realise it was green till I saw the afters! Nice job Paul.


Same here, thought it was coloured country camo. Good job.


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

I dont know why, but it looked nicer dirty imo :lol:

Good work


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Awesome job mate, that was filthy!! :thumb:


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

Looks like great work again Paul


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Really nice work Paul


----------



## jcmac (Sep 13, 2008)

Turbo weasel said:


> I did not realise it was green till I saw the afters! l.


:lol: same and you done a cracking job there. I'd want you back too!!


----------



## Byron (Jan 31, 2009)

6hrs? Good turn around Paul.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Great transformation Paul, rather you than me.:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

very nice :thumb:

FK1000 looks great on that


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

a damn good job that, not easy cleaning the RRs, huge cars and lots of work there.


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

A cracking job, I did not realise it was green either!


----------

